# ForgeWorld and others for sale



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I have been painting for a while now and need to clear out some stock cause 2 rooms are over flowing lol.

All is going for best offer and going fast !!!

Collosal Squig

















Magma Dragon

















Vermin Lord

























Khorne Daemon Prince

































Lord Of Change

























Grimgor

























more to come soon


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking forward to the "more coming soon" lol.

Happen to have any Necron or HH era stuff?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

How much would you be looking for the vermin lord?


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

I am kinda just going with best offer "reasonable" of course lol

I am actually ordering some hh stuff shortly, I was thinking pre heresy Luna wolves/sons of horus


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

*ForgeWorld and others for sale . Others have come*

Here are some more all offers shall be considered.

grimgor
















Greater daemon of tzeenth

















Ogre great maw

























more uploads shortly


----------

